# Paid sick leave going into law, how would you handle it?



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Sick days are a pet peeve of mine, paid or not. I dont mind every now again, but some people it gets ridiculous. I havent missed a day for being sick or hurt, including when i broke a bone or almost cut my thumb all the way off ( remember the thread ), i was at work normal time the day after and after the surgeries, in over ten years. Havent not gone to work in 10 years, i was 23. My top guy got hurt on a dirt bike and only misse two days, he came to work and i paid him to supervise as that was needed and he wasnt able to work. 

So it is fair to say i dont look kindly on a dude who misses 8 or 10 days a year :no: i certainly dont expect them to work sick or hurt, but some of this is ridiculous. Getting pnemonia or the flu, i understand. Feel a little down and out with allergies every now and again ok. But not every month. If so, budget your finances accordingly like Golden said, i never got sick days as an employee and managed fine. 

If they changed the law id up my prices, absolutely, everyone still needs vacation.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My dad can carry up to 60 sick days a year at his job.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Alright!! My employer has to give me paid sick days...wait, that's me.. dammit

And if you look deep into the bill you'll likely find a provision that says taking sick days because your children are sick is included. So the doctors note is probably out.


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Sick days are a pet peeve of mine, paid or not. I dont mind every now again, but some people it gets ridiculous. I havent missed a day for being sick or hurt, including when i broke a bone or almost cut my thumb all the way off ( remember the thread ), i was at work normal time the day after and after the surgeries, in over ten years. Havent not gone to work in 10 years, i was 23. My top guy got hurt on a dirt bike and only misse two days, he came to work and i paid him to supervise as that was needed and he wasnt able to work.
> 
> So it is fair to say i dont look kindly on a dude who misses 8 or 10 days a year :no: i certainly dont expect them to work sick or hurt, but some of this is ridiculous. Getting pnemonia or the flu, i understand. Feel a little down and out with allergies every now and again ok. But not every month. If so, budget your finances accordingly like Golden said, i never got sick days as an employee and managed fine.
> 
> If they changed the law id up my prices, absolutely, everyone still needs vacation.


John, I'm with you. My guys get vacation, holidays and paid if problems arise. They miss less than 5 days a year usually 1 or 2 (paid). Problem with sick days, it kills the scheduled work. It usually equates to me working 12-14 hour day to make up for it. I don't need to due that because someones gf doesn't have class that day. 

My lead was out 2 weeks with family problems completely paid. I get a phone call at 7 or 8 pm some nights, jobs all set where to tomorrow boss? I don't see why the gubment needs to mandate this. Guess who is gonna call out the day we are jacking a basement floor? Yep, the $15 minimum wage employee that complains all day. All these benefits should be earned not given.


----------

